# eletrical, water connections



## jamcj191266 (Jan 10, 2012)

hi all what the situation with electric hook up and water tap connections in france and spain, i have normal hook up cable and hoselock tap connector are these ok, thaks john


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

A lot of the sites will use the Blue electric plug but some will use the Continental 2 pin type. 

You can buy these in most camping spares shop.
Try to get the one without the earth pin as you can turn them to suit the polarity.

You may also need a reversed blue adapter for sites that have the reversed polarity.

Not sure if you can buy these but are not difficult to make up.

Water connections are the same as here I carry a range of sizes to all possibilities. 

Andy


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Electrics as Inkey says, water in France will normally be a screw on type, so best to get a set of the adaptors that accompany the Hoselock type of push in fitting as they tend to vary in thread diameter.


----------



## jamcj191266 (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks will get this sorted


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Electrical and Water connections*

I have got by with the connections pictured the circled ones are as follows

Red ...French adaptor from Bricolage in France (some outlets have 
the earth pin protruding from the socket hench this one)

Yellow ....French to Spanish adaptor (the blind side is just a 2 pin 
plug with a hole to take the protruding earth pin)

Blue .....UK to French or Spanish adaptor

The 2 pig tail ....one UK one Spanish...Also have a normal extention lead with Spanish fittings

And the 3 different water connectors which seem to get us by.

Brian


----------



## jamcj191266 (Jan 10, 2012)

spot on thanks for photos very helpfull regards john


----------

